# What is this piece?



## ecd (Jan 1, 2015)

I have heard this music, but I can't recall the name of the piece and the composer. Anyone knows?

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-30641488 (From 00:40)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite No. 2: Farandole


----------



## ecd (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks so much!!


----------

